

Startup Quote: Ben Huh, Founder, Cheezburger Network - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/8195288306

======
raychancc
We tell ourselves we’re here to be flexible and to be nimble, and not
necessarily to stick to a master plan.

\- Ben Huh (@benhuh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/8195288306>

